# Oh dear...



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was in a fancy lingerie shop and I asked, "Are these knickers satin?" The assistant said, "No they're new."

A man has been found guilty of the overuse of commas. The judge told him to expect a long sentence.

The young couple next door have made a sex tape. Of course they don't know that yet.

I've currently got a stalker but you probably can't tell in these trousers.

The area in Nandos between the front and back door is called the peri-perineum.

I went to see a Polish Pink Floyd tribute band - not only were they cheaper but they played The Wall in half the time.

Why is it that women go to the toilet in pairs and that's Ok but when I do it in the green grocers they throw me out?

I was in Anne Summers. I said, "Can I have a thong please?" The woman said, "Thertainly thir, Thrangers thin the night exthaning glanthes...."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh dear. Groan worthy! But funny :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Clever how you've arranged them so that they get worse as you go down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Quality!  :lol:


----------

